# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Девочковое (про юбочки, рюшечки, чулочки и другие радости)

## Домик в деревне

Вот!
Делите тут, значит!!! Пишите, лучше с фото! Я скоро тоже запощу, у меня есть юбка вязаная на морозы, в пол!

----------


## Ёжик

Я как-то на зиму к длинным юбкам не подготовилась) Но вот весну-лето гардеробчик собираю) Как думаете, такая юбочка в живую хорошо будет смотреть?

----------


## kiara

Кто Лельсике фото нас в юбках дома утаивает, отвечайте)))
Юбки, дааааа, это тема номер один сейчас! У меня уже с лета) 
Сейчас имеем: сарафаны тонкие в пол 2 штука, юбки в пол 5 штук - две теплых, три нижних, летом носится могут самостоятельно, из них одна прямая, одна из шитья ярусная, одна широка с поясом и вышивкой типа ришелье по низу, юбки ниже колена микровельвет и вельвет 2 штука +1 трикотаж с ярусными оборками, юбки середина колена 3 штука , нижние платья 3 штука. Есть еще юбки, но надо потестировать на предмет размера)))На очереди юбки изо льна для шитья,и еще одна из батиста. От что пока запасла, но все активно носится. Еще имеются платья, почти все ниже колена и парочка середина колена.
На морозы просто шикарно вельветовые юбки в пол, ну +-, чтоб так хорошо длинные были, я ношу сейчас три нижние и в пол вельвет-отлично!!! Даже иной раз жарко)))
А быстро если или в машине, то мне хватает юбки вельвет ниже колена + нижнее платье и вискозная юбка в серединке, тепло (но это если не ходить долго по морозу). Главное, чтоб не задувало под подол, тогда не замерзнуть. То есть если надеть сапоги повыше, до юбки, вполне тепло.
Теплую свою покажу, они забавная такая, там карманы смешные по бокам, тааакие, что можно ребенка припрятать)))) Брала  в инете магазин Baliart.ru

----------


## kiara

> Я как-то на зиму к длинным юбкам не подготовилась) Но вот весну-лето гардеробчик собираю) Как думаете, такая юбочка в живую хорошо будет смотреть?


Сложная какая юбка, меня сразу вопрос верха волнует, как на фото - мне не нра, рубашка как-то "тяжела" для такой ажурной юбки. Если хорошо подобрать верх и нижнюю, может быть очень даже эффектно! Интересно, она мягкая или как "накрахмаленная"?
Присмотрелась - это ж получается оборки ажурные на поясе как бы, да? А я подумала, что рубашка у неё сверху)))

----------


## Ёжик

Там юбка шьется, а на нее нашиваются вязаные рюши, как мне объяснили. А уж мягкую носить или накрахмаленную - это дело вкуса, как и толщина ниток, думаю. И верх мне там нравится) Но себе уже примерно придумала маечку из Бурды маминой) 
У меня на зиму только чуть ниже колена юбки есть, т.е. не на сильные морозы. А так у меня куртки зимние длинные, а длинные куртки с длинными юбками мне не очень нравятся. 
Но цены у нас в магазинах на юбки какие-то дикие, как на самолеты, мне показалось.

----------


## polya

Ох, раньше юбками-платьями болела: весь мой гардероб это они самые, собственно ручно пошитые.) Но с мелкими мне ох как неудобно оказалось: присядешь - весь подол грязный, на улице в -15 прохладненько... Ну и обувь к ним просится поженственней, но в ней по лужам и морозам неудобно гулять.
Может я такая привиредливая)))

 но к юбочкам своим вернусь, нашила за зиму еще 3... Висят и лежат ждут своего часа.

Вообще юбки - это самое легкое, с чего и учаться шить. Там работы (особенно если трикотаж или вязанное полотно - на пару часов.

Надо что-нибудь зафотать што-ли...

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, ну где же фотографии?)
Я, кстати, получила юбку мусульманскую) теперь в брюках-джинсах ходить вообще не могу - холодно мне( либо в длинной полы мету, либо в чуть ниже колена голыми ногам народ пугаю)

----------


## kiara

Сама бы посмотрела фотки)))
А пока вот - ну это просто восторг какой-то!!!! А какие пальто там, вообщем смотрите http://www.ivko-knits.com/en/newcoll...p?kat=7&id=125
Одежда из Сербии, есть возможность заказать почти все, но ценаааааа....Хотя, если так прикинуть, я бы лучше взяла их пальто за 6-8т.р. и была бы в нем одна такая-растакая, чем свитер в Артке за 16000)

----------


## Веснушка

классные вещи конечно!!!! мечтаю сижу)))))))))) 
кстати, брюки, а особенно джинсы именно сейчас вообще носить не могу)) вросла прям в юбки. раньше у меня частенько были периоды, когда хотелось носить только юбки, коллекцию правда не скопила, но троечку вот откопала уже из старых запасов)) вот все тоже сшить мечтаю, но руки все никак не доходят. к тому же шить - тоже недешевое удовольствие, даже если самой. 
и еще - в юбках тааааак тепло! удивлена! во-первых конечно поддеть можно все что угодно, под джинсы кроме колготок ничего не подденешь, а юбки! короче, я пока в юбочном царстве! хотя я натура очень переменчивая)) может скоро коллекцию штанов собирать буду.....но сейчас верится с трудом))

----------


## polya

> Сама бы посмотрела фотки)))
> А пока вот - ну это просто восторг какой-то!!!! А какие пальто там, вообщем смотрите http://www.ivko-knits.com/en/newcoll...p?kat=7&id=125
> Одежда из Сербии, есть возможность заказать почти все, но ценаааааа....Хотя, если так прикинуть, я бы лучше взяла их пальто за 6-8т.р. и была бы в нем одна такая-растакая, чем свитер в Артке за 16000)


А где там цены? что-то я не соображу никак...

----------


## Амина

Покажите юбки, а? И расскажите, как шить) У меня пока снова джинсовый период, комфортнее мне так сейчас, но жду весну) готовлюсь))

----------


## polya

Амина
вот здесь есть бесплатные выкройки http://www.osinka.ru/Pattern/ и здесь http://www.burdafashion.com/ru/index...9-1413206.html, а здесь можно содержание номеров Бурды посмотреть и купить тот, который нужен.http://www.osinka.ru/Zhurnaly/  Там архив года за 3. Вообще в Бупрде всегда много очень легких юбок.

----------


## Амина

Все читала, и Осинку, и Бурды есть за несколько лет) Вдохновения нет! И руки не из того места)))

----------


## polya

тогда проще купить, зачем себя насиловать)

----------


## Амина

Вот и покупаю) А машинка новая зря простаивает)))

----------


## polya

Кстати, кто к Бурде нормально относится, в 1/2012 номере были две супер-легко-пошиваемы юбки, фасоны удачные и "вечные" - http://www.osinka.ru/Zhurnaly/2012/b...slides/20.html и эта http://www.osinka.ru/Zhurnaly/2012/b...slides/15.html.
Вторая вообще интересно смотрится, я из тафты кроила (осталось дошить).

----------


## Амина

Я зимой сшила нижнюю юбку из льна. Полусолнце. Так вот она не подошла ни к одной из имеющихся у меня зимних юбок)))))) Такой вот я мастер))) Теперь надо шить верхнюю юбку под эту нижнюю)))

----------


## polya

На мой взгляд, набивать руку лучше на тянущихся тканях - тракотаж, вязаное полотно, атлас-тафта-срейч и т.п. На них не так видны огрехи кроя, посадки и строчек. А вот лен, хлопок, паплин и т.п. тяжеловаты в пошиве для новичков, имхо.

----------


## Амина

Ой, не знаааааю... Я столько трикотажа перепортила....

----------


## Ёжик

Ой, что-то меня наоборот трикотаж пугает. Я как раз ярусную из хлопка шила.
А вот такую ярусную купила http://hayat-line.ru/product/jubka-liza/

----------


## polya

Ну ярусную вообще элементарно шить, хоть из чего) только ткани много уходит)

Еще юбка-полусолнце - вообще можно без выкройки: нашить потом всяких кружев-тесемок по периметру - и образец высокой моды готов)

Может я просто не любитель хлопка-льна-джинсы в юбках, особенно длинных, свободного кроя: мне категорически не нравится как они драпируются, нет той складки летящей, как в шифоне, шелке, атласе. Зачастую колом стоят и мнутся отвратно.
Правда в последнее время стрейч-лен появился, но он мне в шитье вообще не понравился, пузырился весь по строчке.

Зато хлопок-лен отличны для платьев-рубашек свободного кроя.

----------


## Ёжик

Хм) а мне как раз наоборот нравится, как плотные ткани ниспадают) а шифон-шелк-атлас кажутся синтетическими)
И, честно говоря, моя новая юбка как раз из какой-то джинсы вообще не мнется, я ее даже после стирки не гладила, как ни странно, просто развесила аккуратно и она идеально ровная. Да и летняя из плотного хлопка не мятая совершенно висит)
Надо сфотографировать обе)

----------


## polya

На вкус и цвет))) 
А то, что не мнется - так сейчас вся джинса практически с добавление вискозы и хлопок тоже. Я шила года 2 назад из чисто хлопковой джинсы юбку - она колом стоит, мнется элементарно, очень плотная. Короче, хлопковая 100% джинса  для юбок с драпировками вообще не подходит, только с вискозой.
Идеальная не мнущаяся хлопкова юбка - что-то из области фантастики) хочется пощупать) Сами шили или на готовом изделии стояло "100% хлопок"?

Но я ничего против вискозы не имею) как и не против примеси синтетики в небольших %. В готовом изделии это только плюс.

----------


## Ёжик

Сама шила) я как -то не думала о том 100% там хлопка или нет) а небольшие примеси я на ощупь не отличу. Цена на ткань приличная была, помню, 1200 р. что ли она мне вся обошлась (450 р. метр где-то)

----------


## polya

Может поплин? он в отличии от хлопка меньше мнется.

А цена сейчас, наверное,  ничего не значит: я и трикотаж за 1,5 т.р покупала и хлопок 100% за 100 руб. Сейчас цена только на "моднявость" расцветки влияет)))
исключение - шелк и кружево качественное, они всегда прилично стоят.

----------


## Ёжик

Ну я в этом ничего не понимаю в общем-то) и что такое поплин не в курсе даже) думала, может знающим людям цена о чем-то скажет)
А какие сейчас расцветки моднявые?)

----------


## polya

Про расцветки - это не ко мне: на вкус и цвет)))

Просто, например, в Гостинных рядах есть отличный лен и хлопок, без рисунков - по 100-200 руб, а в Сатере например, лен и хлопок с напылением, вискозой или просто с красивым набивным рисунком, но цена уже 2000. И то и то - натуральные ткани, но подача разная.  Вот и получается, что посимпатичнее - то подороже.

А вообще, сейчас процентов 80% тканей, даже "натуральных" - такое Г: качество ужасное. Если взять какое-нибудь бабушкино ситцевое платье - его хоть 5 раз распори, перешей - ткань как новая, а то, что сейчас продают - дырки даже от толстой иглы случаются. И цена тут совсем не причем.

----------


## Ёжик

Ой, про качество ткани - это точно. Это я уже поняла) даже сравнивая ситец на пеленки старшему и младшему - всего-то 4 года разница, а качество совсем ужасное стало(
Вот куплю себе льняную китайскую юбку, посмотрю, что там за лен будет)

----------


## Веснушка

хорошенькие юбочки, Поля)))) а у тебя журнал есть? можно на прокат взять??? хотя может еще можно его в палаточках найти январь же. 
надо уже ставить руки "на место" и снова шить)) а уж встанут или нет хз))))))) купить то проще но удовлетворение не то)) 
мне вот тоже проще шить из нетянущихся тканей. если тянутся сильно, то вообще шить не могу, одни нервы и ругательства! и тогда это уже "плохо заряженная" вещь получается и я ее не ношу потом. я вообще шила немного для себя. но иногда бывает, находит что то и хочется пошить. вот юбочку какую нибудь очень хочется сваять.

----------


## polya

Веснушка
старые номера Бурды года за 3 можно найти на развале. Там прям пачки лежат.

----------


## Веснушка

о, спасибо! надо как нибудь выбраться прикупить что нибудь)

----------


## polya

Веснушка
ты на Осинке содержание номеров посмотри, выбери и на развал. Я всегда так делаю))) Последний номер мне муж на развале покупал за уже бородатый 2009 год... уж очень платье там приглянулось)

----------


## Веснушка

спасибо за совет! это и правда удобно. ты ссылки давала же раньше, да? усе, пошла смотреть! мне еще надо свои бурдЫ откопать, где то я их вещами при переезде завалила, думала не понадобятся))

----------


## Амина

Девочки, у меня Бурда есть кое-какая, номеров 20. Я во время второй беременности шила много.... А если ооочень надо, у золовки подшивка за последние лет 7...

----------


## Амина

Девочки, купила сегодня Бурду февральскую, а там был вложен каталог вот этой фирмы: Посмотрите, мож, угомоните мня. А то я полкаталога себе хочу..... Ну такие платица-юбочкиииии...

----------


## Веснушка

милые очень вещи))) только мне больше "верха" понравились))) и платьица есть ничегошные, а юбочек я чего то особо не нашла...

----------


## polya

Я заказывала у них текстиль для дома, полгода назад где-то. Что не понравилось - сроки: шло 2,5 мес. И цена-качество - имхо дороговато вышло за более чем средненькое качество.

Насчет одежды - не знаю, не брала.

----------


## Веснушка

да, цена напряжная конечно... а по таким каталогам вечно по 3 месяца все идет.

----------


## kiara

Я хочу платье и две юбки и одно пончо) Маринк - рискнем или как? К лету придут))))))

----------


## Амина

Вот думаю.... Некоторых вещей, которые мне оч. понра в каталоге, на сайте нет...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ммм, у этих ellos еще детские комбезы совсем недорогие, только, видимо, не зимние, а осенние. По 1600р. считаю, что не дорого и расцветки веселенькие. Только куда нам, скоро из ушей полезут. В общем, любопытная компания, с удовольствием узнаю, действительно ли вещи такие красивые, как на картинках.

----------


## Амина

А я, а я! Сшила себе юбку!!! Хвалюсь!)

----------


## kiara

Ооооо-поздравляю!!!!! 
Не зря вчера энергией обменялись))))
Клевая, такая весенняя уже! _А внизу какая?_

----------


## Амина

внизу 2 было - самосшитая же льняная и хлопковая до середины голени. Хлопковая, кажется, собиралась. Хорошо, джинса плотная, незаметно было.

----------


## Jazz

Маринка, красота-то какая! Тебе так хорошо в этой юбочке! Умница ты! Еще и юбки шить успеваешь!:-o

----------


## mamaRita

Вот они руки золотые! Хошь из теста, хошь из бумаги, а тут и из држинсы со льном тебе пожалуйста... Респектище за красотищу!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Марин! *Упала от красоты*
Обалденно. Прям все хороошо и цвета, и выражение лица. Ух! Как это сшить, расскажи.
И я мечтаю о вельветовой юбке. Но не в пол, а до середины икры. На весну. Никому в Калуге вельвет в тканевых магазинах плотненький не попадался?

----------


## Амина

Спасииииииибо, девочки, сижу довольнааая)))))

Я микровельвет синий хотела всю зиму, так и не нашла.

Сшить просто. Отрезала верх от джинсов, померила длину окружности и рассчитала 4 яруса, увеличивая каждый на треть предыдущего. Не уверенна, что это правильно, но я не математик, что придумалось))))

Тимошка сказал, что я принцесса)))

----------


## Веснушка

устами младенца.....)))))))))) только неее...не принцесса - КОРОЛЕВНА))))))))))))))) супер Марин! и с джинсами это ты здорово придумала! и цвета такие милые милые...

----------


## kiara

Посмотрите, девочки - ну чудо ж какое-то!!!!!
http://vk.com/album40136937_142825932
Никто не хочет прикупить? Качество очень хвалят.

----------


## Ёжик

Амина, юбочка замечательная!!! Ну очень нравится! нагло ворую идею) как раз зашла в инет поискать что бы такого из джинсов юбочного сварганить)

----------


## kiara

Людиииии!
Скоро весна *я верю, что она будет!)))* а я решительно не могу найти новых юбок((((( Три часа сижу на ЯМ, предложений много конечно, но цена - 5,7,9 т.рэ...Без рекомендации не рискну, да и как без примерки...да и все думаю-а хорошо ли выйдет...
Никто не порекомендует мастера?
Или может инет-магаз есть хороший, желательно в РФ)

----------


## Ёжик

Своего мастера нет, но на ЯМ заказывала у Людмилы юбочку и сумку. Все замечательно прошло.
http://www.livemaster.ru/skin-velvet

----------


## Kusya

kiara, могу порекомендовать хорошее частное ателье в калуге, работают мать и дочь. заказы исполняют в срок, профессионально и аккуратно. неоднократно мы у них шили (и юбку тоже) и перешивали.
а по поводу магазина: на днях заказала себе юбку здесь http://www.laredoute.ru. посылка доехала за неделю, завтра пойду получать.

----------


## Kusya

для вдохновения 

Год без брюк. Год чудес и новых впечатлений. http://www.valyaeva.ru/?p=2439

Пополни запасы женской энергии! http://www.valyaeva.ru/?page_id=1592

----------


## kiara

Ёжик-спасибо, ага я смотрела у этого мастера работы, комплект с Мумиками - хорош!!!!!!!Но мне коротковато) Нужно узнать, можно ли юбочку длиннее.
Вик, спасибо за наводки и ссылочки! Про ателье можно подробнее? *здесь или в личку*
Кстати - идея с поддержкой флешмоба про юбки мне оч понравилась, я у себя сделала репост!

----------


## Веснушка

здорово все!!! я бы тоже длинную с мумиком хотела...эх...)))))
девочки, честно искала спортивную юбку два дня, но поскольку больше такскаться по магазам мне бы уже не разрешили, купила все же штаны)))

----------


## Kusya

Оксан, ателье находится на ул. Поле Свободы, рядом со сквериком напротив 14 школы, в соседнем доме магазин "Швейный мир".

----------


## kiara

От спасибо-наведаюсь обязательно!!!!

----------


## yakudza

Я тоже запала на юбки. Времени на магазины нет, (даже на интернет), поэтому купила ткань (оооочень красивая - за Драмтеатром) и договорилась с соседкой, она сошьет (она шторных дел мастер, ну и юбку уж осилит). Так что скоро и я буду при параде)))

----------


## polya

Кто шьет, в магазине ткани (бывший русский ситец, на театральной рядом с эль-пасо) есть интересный хлопковый трикотаж: рисунок ярусами "огурцы". ок 500 руб\м. На длинную юбку - самое то.

----------


## Ёжик

А вот такую красоту видели уже? http://vk.com/bohochic

----------


## Ёжик

Ну что же никто юбочками больше не хвастается? Сезон начинается)))

----------


## Амина

Я хвастаюсь) Сшила не сама, заказывала, полусолнце, верх трикотажный. Она такая классная!!! Так мне нравится, снимать не хочется)

----------


## Jazz

Ай, какая классная! Обожаю расклешенные юбки в диагональную клетку! И так она с авто гармонирует! А вообще-то (я думаю, все со мной согласятся), на тебе, Марин, любая юбка чудесно смотрится.
А я вот не могу похвалиться обновками и не только. Мне муж фотки не отдает.))) Снимает их в RAW, а " довести до ума" и перевести для меня в JPEG некогда. Личные фото в последнюю очередь.(((

----------


## Ёжик

Амина, класс!!!

----------


## Амина

Спасибо, девочки) Чем ближе лето, те меньше хочется джинсов))

----------


## kiara

А я вчера в парке афгани выгуливала, те широкие яркие, что я в Леле была, честно - не думала даже, что народ ТАК будет таращиться....Особенно молодые мамы и просто парни-на ушко шептались и пальцами тыкали))))я чуть со смеху не упала)))))))))) Вроде афгани у нас носят, чего тут такого  Вот если б я была в юбке еле прикрывающей меня, вряд ли вообще глянул кто...
Кстати, тааак мало женщин в юбках....одни джинсы-джинсы-джинсы(((((
Так что, давайте дружно одевать наши юбки и на улицы города! Взрывать мозК нашим гражданам)

----------


## Ёжик

Не-е-е, если в юбке еле прикрывающей, то тоже смотрели бы) только другой контингент))
А я наоборот много юбок вижу, меня каждый раз вопрос мучает)) длинная юбка одета, потому что это модно? или из идейных соображения, безбел и пр)))

----------


## Амина

Ненене, я все больше юбок вижу! Радуюсь.....))

----------


## Амина

Ёжик, как мы хором))) Вообще, макси модно сейчас. Но меня тоже подобные вопросы терзают)))) Так и тянет углядеть, одна юбка одета или несколько?)))

----------


## Амина

я сейчас хожу в джинсовой ярусной и кроссах - удобноооооооо.. до писку прям) Но жарко в машине. Хочу ярусную из тонкого хлопка сшить.

----------


## Ёжик

А у меня ткань лежит синенькая, кружево, а руки никак не дойдут(( Кстати, может есть еще такие тундры, как я)))) в Гостинных дворах о-о-очень достойный магазин тканей, мне прям очень понравилось. И кружево льняное классное, я купила 5 см шириной, около 90 р. метр.
А про безбел, кажется, надо не по нижней юбки гадать, а по выражению лица))

----------


## Амина

Я тундра, я!!! А где там его искать? Я очень хочу кружево не полиэстеровое...




> А про безбел, кажется, надо не по нижней юбки гадать, а по выражению лица))


 точно! =)))

----------


## Ёжик

Там вход с ул. Ленина, вверху, первый или второй лаз внутрь) скромная потертая вывеска Текстиль, вообще такое ощущение, что они маскируются)

----------


## kiara

Кстати, на ЯМ неделя эко-моды, там такааааая льняная краса, вот например http://www.livemaster.ru/modne-narodne  цены ток, уууух) может кому для вдохновения пригодится!
Я тоже кружево ищу льняное, под юбку, пойду гляну в Гост.рядах, спасибо Ёжик! А то уже выбирала винтажное, по 350 рэ за метр)
Ну вот Хде вы гуляете, что там много юбок?)))) Я либо вижу гламурных девиц в плиссировке в пол на невообразимой (для меня) шпильке, либо тех же дев в юбках *или это кофточка ниже попы)))*Остальные упорно демонстрируют любовь к американской спецодежде)))))
А я пока на легкие не перешла, у меня еще  микровельвет, но не в пол. Легкие нужно шить/покупать/искать)

----------


## kiara

> я сейчас хожу в джинсовой ярусной и кроссах - удобноооооооо.. до писку прям) ...


 Если я надену кроссы с юбкой, муж меня вообще со свету сживет))))))))))))) У нас и так контры из-за длины в пол))))) Я пугаю, что вообще платочек повяжу на голову))))))))))))если не отстанут с сыном про длину в пол)
А знакомые всегда со странным придыханием спрашивают "ой,ты из Храма?")))))))))))и лихорадочно соображают - а какой праздник сегодня)))))) 
Я хочу трикотажную юбку спортивную под кросы....Никто не встречал? Мне очень нуно-кроссы клевые простаивают, а моя попа и чего там еще было в рекламе, не тренируется в них))))

----------


## kiara

А еще в Лоретте шикарные гольфы и высокие гольфы были - просто песня, и яркие, и полосатики, и с рюшечками (о как!), и под ажур, и хлопок! Вот сижу жду заказ....Курьер пешком идет что ли)
Девчонки, а вы носите гольфы так, чтобы они были ниже уровня юбки? Мне все время стремно, как в юности - ой, кто-то увидит, что это гольфы)))))))а не колготки/чулки и проч "взрослые" штуки))) Набрала гольф-буду привыкать)

----------


## Амина

Я ваще не могу гольфы носить( мне все кажется, что они сползут. Ношу на босу ногу все)

----------


## Амина

А шпильки я тоже ношу. Воспылала к ним пламенной любовью))

----------


## Ёжик

А что плохого в плиссированных юбках в пол и шпильках?))
Гольфы ниже юбки не ношу) юбка должна быть короткая тогда, так я понимаю?

----------


## kiara

Нееее) она не короткая)но не в пол-это точно)) просто гольфы бывают выше колена или ниже) те, что покороче, из-под юбки ниже колена на ладонь или две, могут при движении показываться) по крайней мере у меня))) выше колен я юбки я не ношу))))) на улице и в людях по крайней мере)
В общем, получила я заказ-красотааааа такая! 
*Маринк - одни точно на тебя))))размер 1(36-38), но мне почему-то велики и уж ооочень выше колена, полосатики с хлопком-не хо?*

----------


## Амина

Ну я как бы не фанат) Сейчас вообще не могу носить ничего) все бесит))

----------


## yakudza

> Я пугаю, что вообще платочек повяжу на голову))))))))))))если не отстанут с сыном про длину в пол)


а я мужа напугала тут сказав, что двигаюсь в сторону стиля "баба на чайнике" а-ля рюс)))
оказывается я бохо имела в виду)))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Катя))))аха-ха))))) я тоже вечно думаю, может все таки поясочек?)))на чайник))), но бохо есть бохо))))поэтому хожу так) ниХто не понимает - что это у меня:платье на юбке, длинная туника или я не в курсе, что юбка торчит?))))))))))

----------


## Амина

Ёжик, огромное тебе человеческое спасибо за ТекСтиль в Гостинных рядах. Так СТОООООЛЬКО всего, я еле выбралась оттуда) С кучей ткани, шитья и моточком хлопкового кружева. Теперь знаю, куда девать деньги)))))))

----------


## Ёжик

Всегда пожалуйста)
Такое счастье, что в Калуге есть куда девать деньги)) Сама очень рада)

----------


## Веснушка

причем цены очень справедливые там)) сама там иногда покупала)

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, хвастаюсь своим юбочками  :Smile:  
Качество не очень. На нормальном фотоаппарате, как всегда не вовремя, села батарейка)))
Ну и вообще я фотографироваться не умею - стесняюсь))
Эти две мои первые самошитые вещи (не считаю фартука и косынки в школе)))


Эти две с Etsy


Такая обнаженная я вышла случайно)) как оказалось, у меня нет подходящего верха к этой юбке )

----------


## Амина

Синяя - это вапщеееееееееееееее красотища!!! Я фанат синего, да) И шитье по низу - это ммммм.... Супер, в общем. Да все очень красивое. 
Когда ж уже у меня-то руки дойдут?))

----------


## polya

Амина, Ужик - юбочки ваши - блеск!

Научите меня, как здесь фото вставлять, я свои добавлю...

----------


## Веснушка

юбки просто красотааа) с етси я бы тоже эти юбки заказала бы)))) красиво, эх, надо тоже за машинку браться....

----------


## kiara

Юбочная радость!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Класс!!!
Катерин - для фото в верхней панельке ответа есть вкладка "вставить изображение", после иконки с глобусом - если фото у тебя где-то в сети. А если на компе, то открой расширенный режим ответа, там внизу будут доп.опции, вторая строка сверху "вложения", жмешь "управление вложениями" и слева окно "загрузить файл с компа" - усё)
Ну собственно, вот я - последняя юбка, и супер-удачная, я её взяла как возможную спортивную с кроссами носить, но если обыграть, то она вполне себе и так замечательная)
*внизу тонкий хлопок с шитьем.
И кстати - обратите внимание - моя новая авоська-слинг))))))))))))Я пищууууууууу!!!!Рит - спасибо тебе добрая женщина)
P.S. у меня в дневнике я еще в афгани есть)

----------


## kiara

Очень понравились вещи - это лен, с ручной вышивкой и просто отделкой http://rishelye.ru/shop/index.php?categoryID=79

----------


## Веснушка

ох, все такие разные)))))))) такие юбки у всех шикарные! Оксан, ты прям девочка такая)))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Девочки!
Срочно нужна тонкая (может ярусная) юбка *белого цвета*! Не подскажите, никто в продаже у нас не встречал? Заказывать по инету не хочу, а бегать наугад по маг-нам нет времени. Может кто где видел-буду благодарна)

----------

